# Potential buys, please critique



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm starting my search for my next horsey 

I have no e-mailed anyone yet, so i'm only going by the ad. Please tell me what you think and what you can get out of the photo(s) given.

Thanks a lot!

#1
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1233650

#2 No picture, but i think i'm going to e-mail them asking for a picture. M2G will like what he's made up of 
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1255674

#3Again, no photo, sorry
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1250546

#4 Not sure about him as he does need work, but maybe.
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1258336

#5 He looks down hill.. badly, but i'm not sure if that's just how he's standing.
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1234507
http://aqha.equine.com/horses-for-s...earch_id=48fd8dd0-3db2-478d-bb3f-c1212e758036

#6 Not sure about him, but i like the looks of him.
http://aqha.equine.com/horses-for-s...earch_id=48fd8dd0-3db2-478d-bb3f-c1212e758036

Ok, that's all for now. please tell me what you think of them


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1) looks pretty good and level headed. 

2) says he's 6 years old so he might have lots of energy, but he sounds fairly well mannered

3) I'd be concerned when they list temperment as a 5 and says need experienced rider

4) looks really nice, but doesn't seem to be what they described. They put videos up on youtube

5) I agree...downhill ...but he sounds alright

6) I don't like the way he neck is....he just needs more muscling everywhere.

I'd say the first, but that's my opinion


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

1) look at the legs on that guy! wow! I like him though

2) interesting cross, but not very tall for a draft X... I think he's a tad overpriced as well

3) can't really say, but i'd go more toward the others because you don't want more than you can handle...

4) Hmm, they say he's good at being on the bit, but I don't see it. And he never canters in any of the videos.... that worries me

5) I think he's standing weirdly, but he's pretty

6) I couldn't get the link to work


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

1) He looks great and seems like he would be great for you!

2) Not a huge fan of that cross. 

3) He sounds alot like Vega so probably not the horse for you. 

4) Very pretty like him alot but he doesn't seem to know as much as they say he does. 

5) Just don't like him at all, not sure why. I think it's just alot of things. 

6) He looks like an honest man but certianly needs some muscle and food! 

I would choose either 1 or 4, possibily 6 if he is really nice to ride!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

In fact I liked 4th the most.  1st is very nice too. 5th and 6th I'd pass... Don't like the look and confo.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not crazy about any of them...sorry. :? I thought I liked #4 but after watching the videos, he reminds me of Twister. The horse looks disconnected from his rider to me. Like he's just puting his time in and not really enjoying being there. Twister will walk and trot all day long. You ask for a canter and BOOM...He's off like a flash! :shock: I also noticed they were riding him with a tie down. Not a bad thing but with the horse market the way it is I wouldn't buy a project horse. Keep looking and I bet you can find a "super" horse if the under/around 4or 5 thousand dollar is your price range.
JMHO...    
What are you wanting this new horse to do? I didn't know you were looking! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What are you going to do with them? I liked 4 but I didnt see the video, after reading Dumas post I'll move him down to last. Then I like 1 and then 6. 6 needs tons of muscling and some good food but he looks really honost.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't watch the videos either. I agree they look not so good together. Although may be it's bad rider too...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

apparently number 4 needed a tie down because he was tossing his head with the flies. In earlier videos, he doesn't have a tie down, though i do have to say i wasn't really attracted to his movement.

I'm wanting a horse i could show and puts around on. Something that doesn't need tons and tons of work. Basically something enjoyable.

Dumas-Vega is proving to be way to much for me to handle, so i'm looking for another horse.

I do have more horses that i need to put up.. will do that when i head to work.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

....(remember - western can also do english)

How about....

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1156487 

i watched this horse show at the last QH show. It did the 2 year old class, pretty cute. (although she lists him as a circuit champion and she was the only one in the class - kind of hard to beat when you are the only one out there - but he was cute)
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1261931

This one is trained by tommy garland, he's a really well known trainer around here
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1256696 

This one has the same daddy as my mare
http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1253238


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for the listings!

The only one that i liked was the last one.. because he's stall, but he's unfortunately out of my price range. I did like the others, but they were either too small, or too young.

I'll post the other horses i'm interested in shortly. It's so hard finding a tall horse for around 3k.. i wish i wasn't so tall :?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I personally liked #1 the best of the 6. Kind of depends on what you want though, English or western, etc.

Keep looking, lots of nice horses out there in this market.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i agree with Dana i liked #1 the best-no pic of the draft cross so didnt see that one, have fun shopping!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

First off I have to say good luck in finding a horse…horse shopping is a frustrating endeavor. I found these guys on equine.com… not sure if it would be what you would want. It is hard to tell by the one pic provided. 

http://equine.com/horses-for-sale/h...h_id=cd4de8d2-8cff-4aa2-a91e-c486f41e561a&p=9

http://equine.com/horses-for-sale/h..._id=cd4de8d2-8cff-4aa2-a91e-c486f41e561a&p=10

happy horse hunting!!!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I didn't realize you had decided to add a horse. Are you planning on selling Vega? Are you still able to ride Gem some? Keeping him? 

Of your first list, I like the look of #4 a lot, but if you don't want to be training, you should probably pass on him (plus, I did not watch the video, so did not see him move). 

#1 seems the best of the bunch with pictures right now. Pretty cute with what sounds like the training experience you want - good age too. 

What exactly are you looking for in a horse? Age? Color? Breed? Training? Potential? Price? What do you want to do with it - Trail? Show?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Angel, those horses were beautiful and just what i'm looking for, but they're on the other end of Jersey.. about a 3 hour ride.. and with the price of gas i can't be doing that.. but maybe.. i'll have to ask some people.

I have another topic of other horses i'm looking at aswell, please tell me what you think of them 

Ak- I'm not selling Vega. Tom wants to work with her, so she's now his project horse. Gem can only be lightly ridden. I rode him once and he seemed just a little off the next couple days.. and that was only after a 8 minute ride of him doing whatever he wanted. Maybe if we keep at it, he'll get better, but i don't want to push him.

I'm looking for a tall 15.3+ gelding. Any breed, though i'd prefer a qh, paint, appendix... something that's not hot and not an appaloosa. I would like to show, i got all psyched with Vega but I can't be showing her.. we'll be the laughing stock at the shows. So a horse i can show, but who wouldn't have a problem going on a trail. I'd like a horse to between 6-12 years old. Price has to be 3k... but if they owners are negotiable at higher prices, i'll see what i can do.
I'm not yet decided on potential.. not sure if i want an already finished horse, or one that just needs a little refining. 
For training, it can be either western or english, though both would be great, but i want it to be more than just green broke...basically something that if i just wanted to ride, i could jump on and not have to worry about it being a training class.


----------

